# [extlinux] file not found anomali su fs ext4.

## cloc3

sto cercando di ripristinare extlinux su una chiavetta, di cui conservavo un backup provvisorio.

pur eseguendo ripetutamente la procedura di installazione, ottengo ripetuti file non found del tutto incomprensibili.

a volte, il sistema non vede alcuni dei kernel presenti sulla chiavetta, a volte non vede certi file id configurazione come vesamenu.c32.

a volte non vede nulla di nulla e ogni volta che preparo un nuovo backup, formatto e ripeto l'installazione di extlinux ottengo risultati diversi.

sto usando una chiavetta usb 3.0 da 32G, con una singola partizione ext4.

il numero dei file nel filesystem è piuttosto elevato, ma spero che extlinux non abbia dei limiti nella lettura del filesystem.

cosa si potrebbe fare per capirci qualcosa?

----------

## cloc3

adesso ho provato a formattare ext2, riempire il filesystem e successivamente ritornare a ext4 con i seguenti comandi, che trovato qui:

```

$ tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index,has_journal /dev/sdb1

$ e2fsck -pf /dev/sdb1

```

funziona, ma la cosa non mi convince.

non si può mica ogni volta fare tutto quel giro?

----------

